
“There is a cult of ignorance in the United States” (Asimov, 1980) [pdf] - kushti
http://media.aphelis.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ASIMOV_1980_Cult_of_Ignorance.pdf
======
xp84
Just as relevant today, except "America's Right To Know" is now "My Right to
Demand Everyone Conform To My Ignorance." it's getting worse.

